# Developing 120 film



## nealjpage (Oct 16, 2005)

So I just shot my first 8 frames of 120 film.  As long as my old Kodak performed the way it should have, I should have some nice shots.  My question is about processing the film.  I noticed a paper backing of some sort at the beginning of the roll.  Will this need to be removed before developing?  How do I remove the exposed roll from the camera without ruining it?  There's no rewinder on this particular camera.  One more:  the numbers I saw through the window on the back--are those printed on the film itself or is there a paper back on the film that needs to be removed, too?  Sorry for all the questions and thanks in advance.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Oct 17, 2005)

You don't rewind 120. You roll it right through the camera and the paper backing continues beyond the film and wraps it up light tight.
Then open the camera and carefully take out the roll - you will see a small white strip in the middle. This is gummed. Lick it and stick it down, wrapping it around the roll to keep it tight (Agfa film has a nice mint flavoured one).
In the darkroom remove the seal strip and carefully unwind the roll. You will find the film to be seperate.
Load it on to your spiral until you come to the leading edge which is taped to the paper backing. Carefully tear the paper off and throw away.
Does that help?


----------



## nealjpage (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks, Hertz.  I'll give 'er a shot this week.


----------



## ksmattfish (Oct 17, 2005)

I was taught by my photo guru to always roll 120 film the other way before I put it on the reel, and remove the paper backing and spool at this time.  This makes it so that the leader (in the center of the roll when it's removed from the camera) is now on the outside, and is the first part of the roll to go onto the reel and get clipped.  Depending on the camera, or a possible loading error, the photos can run pretty close to the end of the roll, and if you clip the end instead of the beginning you are more likely to clip a photo.  

I didn't always used to do this, until once I clipped the last photo on the end of a roll , and it turned out to be the best photo taken on the trip, or it would have been without the clip screwing up the development.


----------

